# Sin passed by procreation/sex?



## Romans922 (Dec 10, 2007)

So I had a girl tell me in response to WLC on how sin is passed on (original sin) that because the WLC uses the words 'natural generation' that means that sin is passed by sex. But since Christ wasn't conceived by sex 'not by ordinary generation' then technically if no one had sex anymore sin would be destroyed.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> So I had a girl tell me in response to WLC on how sin is passed on (original sin) that because the WLC uses the words 'natural generation' that means that sin is passed by sex. But since Christ wasn't conceived by sex 'not by ordinary generation' then technically if no one had sex anymore sin would be destroyed.


 That's quite a big leap. I guess, if God chose to wipe out humanity then sin would indeed then be destroyed.

EDIT: Also, I'd like to see the church tell the world "Ok, now guys, stop having sex! If there is no more sex, there won't be any more sin!"


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah sex is powerful and mishandled by both the world and the church. It is not dirty it is wonderful and binding in its context but the world misuses it like all of God's glorious gifts and forsakes it's true intent and covenantal purpose the church in turn has been reactionary and flushed in the face when dealing with marital intimacy instead of better establishing it as just that, marital intimacy, a gift for married people.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 10, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> So I had a girl tell me in response to WLC on how sin is passed on (original sin) that because the WLC uses the words 'natural generation' that means that sin is passed by sex. But since Christ wasn't conceived by sex 'not by ordinary generation' then technically if no one had sex anymore sin would be destroyed.



No more sex spells the end of the human race, never mind sin. Would the apostle command couples to sin (1.Cor.7:3)?


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2007)

All one needs to ask is: "What happened to the Shakers?"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

KMK said:


> All one needs to ask is: "What happened to the Shakers?"


----------



## SRoper (Dec 10, 2007)

So would IVF fall under "natural generation"?


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2007)

SRoper said:


> So would IVF fall under "natural generation"?



Good point!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> > So would IVF fall under "natural generation"?
> ...


----------



## MW (Dec 10, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > SRoper said:
> ...



I deleted my post because I realised afterwards that the question was rhetorical.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 10, 2007)

KMK said:


> All one needs to ask is: "What happened to the Shakers?"



Who are the Shakers?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 10, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > All one needs to ask is: "What happened to the Shakers?"
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > All one needs to ask is: "What happened to the Shakers?"
> ...



The Shakers


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Q. 26. How is original sin conveyed from our first parents unto their posterity?*
_ A. Original sin is conveyed from our first parents unto their posterity by natural generation, so as all that proceed from them in that way are conceived and born in sin._


So does natural generation mean sex or conception?


----------



## MW (Dec 11, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> *Q. 26. How is original sin conveyed from our first parents unto their posterity?*
> _ A. Original sin is conveyed from our first parents unto their posterity by natural generation, so as all that proceed from them in that way are conceived and born in sin._
> 
> 
> So does natural generation mean sex or conception?



Conception. Nothing is created by the sexual act alone.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > *Q. 26. How is original sin conveyed from our first parents unto their posterity?*
> ...


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 11, 2007)

that's what i was thinking.


----------



## KMK (Dec 11, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > *Q. 26. How is original sin conveyed from our first parents unto their posterity?*
> ...



This is the perfect set-up for some snappy comeback but I will allow Bawb the honor...


----------



## danmpem (Dec 24, 2007)

KMK said:


> All one needs to ask is: "What happened to the Shakers?"



Oh, you beat me to it!


----------

